# Substrate for NPT



## Extrame (Jun 8, 2011)

hey guys, 
i would like to ask how i can make substrate in a NPT tank last for years?
what should I put/mix into it?

thanks,
Chirs


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Check the mineralized topsoil threads in the library forum. One of the goals of this process is to increase the longevity of the soil layer of the substrate.


----------



## Extrame (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks Micheal. 
any other way i can increase longevity of soil with out doing that process?


----------

